# What original Eircom shares worth now?



## alexcoll (26 Nov 2009)

I bought the original Eircom shares (never sold anything except when forced by the takeovers )
All Im left with is the Vodafone shares;
How much have I lost given that Vodafone stands at about 1.35Stg today?
Hope this is the right forum for my query!


----------



## PMU (26 Nov 2009)

This is a bit tricky. You bought shares in EirCom; then got 1 Eircell share for every EirCom share you held; and ended up with 0.9478 shares in Vodafone for every 2 Eircell shares you held.  The acquisition price of these shares is determined by the Revenue Commissioners. This is explained in Revenue Tax Briefing No 46. Revenue says that if you bought an Eircom share at €3.90 you ended up with a Vodafone share at €4.55.   The exchange rate then was about 0.6 GBP to 1 EUR, so on today’s price you’re down just under 50%. [This does not include any free shares you would have received or reinvested dividends.]


----------



## callybags (26 Nov 2009)

Why not see how many Vodafone shares you have and multiply by the current price. Don't forget to convert the result into Euro.

Deduct this from what you originally paid for the Eircom shares (allowing for any receipts from forced sale of shares) and this is what you have lost if you were to sell today.


----------



## alexcoll (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the information. I wonder did any taxable gain accrue on the forced sales/takeover payents? (unlikely!) and if I sell the vodafone shares today would there be any loss available for CGT purposes?


----------



## luckystar (7 Dec 2009)

Hi all, I'm in much the same boat and hope someone can help! Need to do a CGT return and want to write off the loss for Eircom from all those years ago! Going though paperwork, all i can figure out is that I originally bought IR£3,450 and as the original OP got Vodafone shares and some money from Eircom. Is there any way of calculating loss?? Have been trawling through the internet and haven't had much luck and as the 15th December is rapidly approaching am hoping to reduce my CGT liability.... Never sold shares/made a profit before so is all new to me


----------



## Billo (7 Dec 2009)

I also sold some Vodafone shares about a year ago. As I lost about 30% on the whole saga I reckon that there was no CGT liability at the time, so I ignored it.
If I make a profit in future transaction I should be able to put the loss against the future gain for tax purposes.


----------

